# D-hacks t-bol?



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Has anyone tried D-hacks t-bol yet?

I suspect its good and might give it a try but haven't found a single review yet.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

As a rule it's all good stuff from him.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah it's [email protected]


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

His winstrol is top notch if that helps lol


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Im 5 days into 100mg per day with 500 alpha test e  ill post back when its had a chance to het going


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

you lot are lucky buggers, all my local source has is bd.eu gear.

would love to get my hands on other gear.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hopefully have some waiting for me when I get home, looking forward to using it


----------



## cassano (Jan 13, 2009)

I have been using his dnp and can have no complaints whatsoever. I'd imagine anything he produces would be of the same quality


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

I should be getting some today , I'm on Orbis at the moment , extending it 6 to 8 weeks finishing the last 2 weeks with Dhacks , I've used his Dnp , Clen , T3 and Var they are not just G2G they are the best I've used !!


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

fastcar_uk said:


> As a rule it's all good stuff from him.


I just picked a loud of his anavar up, just wondering what makes his stuff so good? What's making the other labs cut there gear with all sorts of crap but isn't making him cut his. Seems odd


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

ellingham said:


> I just picked a loud of his anavar up, just wondering what makes his stuff so good? What's making the other labs cut there gear with all sorts of crap but isn't making him cut his. Seems odd


Dunno.


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

ellingham said:


> I just picked a loud of his anavar up, just wondering what makes his stuff so good? What's making the other labs cut there gear with all sorts of crap but isn't making him cut his. Seems odd


I suspect the business education of an average underground bath tub chef doesn't go as far as customer retention.. greed goes first 

There seem to be still some who think about quality and keeping customers in the long run - all my respect goes to them.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alan1971 said:


> you lot are lucky buggers, all my local source has is bd.eu gear.
> 
> would love to get my hands on other gear.


d-hacks is predominantly an online source so if your local source gets it he will be buying it off the net .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ellingham said:


> I just picked a loud of his anavar up, just wondering what makes his stuff so good? What's making the other labs cut there gear with all sorts of crap but isn't making him cut his. Seems odd


on the wedinos site it states major/minor , it could be a simple case of not cleaning presses/mixers out thoroughly enough so multiple compounds are showing . d-hacks might be cleaning things properly .

raws are cheap enough to get things spot on however without a full mg test you`ll never know whats right .


----------



## Jackkai (Feb 5, 2013)

Can anyone post a picture or two of the var/dnp/t-bol. just for future reference to make sure i get legit ****

Heres the dnp i picked up - http://i.imgur.com/qxcOxmJ.jpg Next to a 10p coin for reference


----------



## Jackkai (Feb 5, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/qxcOxmJ.jpg


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm finishing of my final 4 week with D-hacks t-bol and it sounds like it could be good stuff. Be interesting to see how it compares to the wildcat I'm currently using.


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

ellingham said:


> I just picked a loud of his anavar up, just wondering what makes his stuff so good? What's making the other labs cut there gear with all sorts of crap but isn't making him cut his. Seems odd


Not saying this is what will happen, but often in the dealing of class A's like coke, a new dealer will not cut his coke as much to get the word around about his stuff being good. Then, once he has a client base, he can start cutting it more to get more profit.

EDIT I know he's not new per se. Nor am I saying he is trying to do that, but Im sure some other labs have done that in the past/right now


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Harry Axe Wound said:


> Not saying this is what will happen, but often in the dealing of class A's like coke, a new dealer will not cut his coke as much to get the word around about his stuff being good. Then, once he has a client base, he can start cutting it more to get more profit.
> 
> EDIT I know he's not new per se. Nor am I saying he is trying to do that, but Im sure some other labs have done that in the past/right now


And that is why we have this testing facility in wales, who test the orals for free, to make sure there is continued use of the AAS in the product so we no it is legit.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone with any updates on the D-Hacks Tbol?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

alan1971 said:


> you lot are lucky buggers, all my local source has is bd.eu gear.
> 
> would love to get my hands on other gear.


bd.eu is good


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Quinn92 said:


> Hopefully have some waiting for me when I get home, looking forward to using it


Any feedback on this?


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Dazarooni said:


> Any feedback on this?


Not yet to be honest mate, had a **** week with work and uni work and other issue, haven't trained or ate much, ****ed it, typical. Back on track now, ill let you know how it goes


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Quinn92 said:


> Not yet to be honest mate, had a **** week with work and uni work and other issue, haven't trained or ate much, ****ed it, typical. Back on track now, ill let you know how it goes


Cheers, would appreciate it.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone else tried it yet?


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> Anyone else tried it yet?


On it currently for the 5th day. Too early to report anything, might also send to Wedinos to get tested just to be sure.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> On it currently for the 5th day. Too early to report anything, might also send to Wedinos to get tested just to be sure.


Thanks for the reply, how many mg per day are you running?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

D hacks stuff all seems good so far.

Have had the cialis, accutane, power stack, t5, ultraburn and clen.

And they were all excellent.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Dezw said:


> D hacks stuff all seems good so far.
> 
> Have had the cialis, accutane, power stack, t5, ultraburn and clen.
> 
> And they were all excellent.


Yes, his orals seem to be pretty good, so hope the Turinabol is top notch too. Anavar is getting top reviews on here.


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> Thanks for the reply, how many mg per day are you running?


I'm running it 60mg/d. Currently I'm really worried because my hair is falling out like crazy. It has been already doing it so for a while and its probably because of my TRT and Equipose but I'm a bit worried anyways.

I trust D-hacks though his stuff seems to be legit all the time.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> I'm running it 60mg/d. Currently I'm really worried because my hair is falling out like crazy. It has been already doing it so for a while and its probably because of my TRT and Equipose but I'm a bit worried anyways.
> 
> I trust D-hacks though his stuff seems to be legit all the time.


I've order some Turinabol from him and this will be my first cycle.

Will run it @ 80mg for 8 weeks. PCT Nolva 3/4 weeks @ 20mg per week.

I want to avoid testosterone based oils because I'm quite acne prone.

I really have no idea what to expect from this cycle. I'm quite lean so hoping for some good results.


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

It's been a week now on it and I'm feeling a bit odd at the moment. Having headaches during the day and swollen glands on my neck. Are these normal sides for t-bol? I remember reading about people having headaches on D-bol before at least. Just hope its not hiv or something..

Sent a sample to Wedinos by the way, so should know next week for certain what's in the tabs. (Not that I have any doubts that it's t-bol, but just to be certain)


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> It's been a week now on it and I'm feeling a bit odd at the moment. Having headaches during the day and swollen glands on my neck. Are these normal sides for t-bol? I remember reading about people having headaches on D-bol before at least. Just hope its not hiv or something..
> 
> Sent a sample to Wedinos by the way, so should know next week for certain what's in the tabs. (Not that I have any doubts that it's t-bol, but just to be certain)


Maybe you've just got a virus. Headache and swollen glands are a symptom of an infection


----------



## mantz1525 (Mar 18, 2012)

grizzzly said:


> It's been a week now on it and I'm feeling a bit odd at the moment. Having headaches during the day and swollen glands on my neck. Are these normal sides for t-bol? I remember reading about people having headaches on D-bol before at least. Just hope its not hiv or something..
> 
> Sent a sample to Wedinos by the way, so should know next week for certain what's in the tabs. (Not that I have any doubts that it's t-bol, but just to be certain)


I've just stopped my tbol at 4 weeks, felt the same as u at first but then got to bad to handle.. Blood preasure raised to 170/60 which made me feel absolutely crap. 3 days off I feel a lot better. I done 80mg ed then down to 40 but still felt bad. Was running with test. Annoying coz I still got 2 and a half tubs left!


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Maybe you've just got a virus. Headache and swollen glands are a symptom of an infection


That's most likely. I'm just very paranoid because I had a condom break a few weeks ago in Thailand and it sounds just like early hiv symptoms.. so hoping that t-bol is the cause lol


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> That's most likely. I'm just very paranoid because I had a condom break a few weeks ago in Thailand and it sounds just like early hiv symptoms.. so hoping that t-bol is the cause lol


My 4 tubs of D-Hacks Turinabol arrived today, I will begin my Turinabol only cycle in 2 weeks. When I emailed him, he told me that all his raws come from the same factory. His Anavar is getting great reviews on here so no reason to suspect the Turinabol won't be of any less quality.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> That's most likely. I'm just very paranoid because I had a condom break a few weeks ago in Thailand and it sounds just like early hiv symptoms.. so hoping that t-bol is the cause lol


Thats sh1t. You can get HIV results really quick these days. I would have a test myself, I couldn't sit around worrying about it.


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Thats sh1t. You can get HIV results really quick these days. I would have a test myself, I couldn't sit around worrying about it.


I will do it asap, it's just that there's the incubation period I have to wait before getting tested :S


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

grizzzly said:


> I will do it asap, it's just that there's the incubation period I have to wait before getting tested :S


Hoping there will be a next time mate, if it happens don't risk it, go to the ER and ask for Post-Exposure Prophylaxis, you should do it as soon as your bust your load . 4 weeks of hell but well worth it considering the risks. Had a friend happen too drunk barebacked a girl in Pattaya, woke up next morning told me about it we had to fight and I got him to the ER with bruised face but he got the PEP, girl then tested pos.

On topic: on the tbol for 2 weeks now, not feeling much, no back pumps but I'm taking 5g of taurine per day. All lifts are up but I'm on test too so who knows which is doing it.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

thinkinht said:


> Hoping there will be a next time mate, if it happens don't risk it, go to the ER and ask for Post-Exposure Prophylaxis, you should do it as soon as your bust your load . 4 weeks of hell but well worth it considering the risks. Had a friend happen too drunk barebacked a girl in Pattaya, woke up next morning told me about it we had to fight and I got him to the ER with bruised face but he got the PEP, girl then tested pos.
> 
> On topic: on the tbol for 2 weeks now, not feeling much, no back pumps but I'm taking 5g of taurine per day. All lifts are up but I'm on test too so who knows which is doing it.


How many mgs Turinabol are you running per day?


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Dazarooni said:


> How many mgs Turinabol are you running per day?


80 mg, taken all at once or twice a day depending on how my day is going to pan out.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

thinkinht said:


> 80 mg, taken all at once or twice a day depending on how my day is going to pan out.


Nice one, that's what I'll be running too for 8 weeks. My Turinabol arrived today and will begin my cycle in 2 weeks. This will be my first cycle!


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

I was reading up on t-bol sides and it seems that high blood pressure could be causing these headaches? It's not too bad, but I must say I'm feeling very dodgy most of the day. Gonna increase water intake for starters!


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> I was reading up on t-bol sides and it seems that high blood pressure could be causing these headaches? It's not too bad, but I must say I'm feeling very dodgy most of the day. Gonna increase water intake for starters!


Seems to be pretty common. I've read that some use hawthorn berry to help control blood pressure. Not sure how effective that might be but a few have mentioned it on here.


----------



## mantz1525 (Mar 18, 2012)

grizzzly said:


> I was reading up on t-bol sides and it seems that high blood pressure could be causing these headaches? It's not too bad, but I must say I'm feeling very dodgy most of the day. Gonna increase water intake for starters!


Read my above post.. I got same sides and it was high blood preasure. Mine kept getting worse regardless of splitting dose


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

mantz1525 said:


> Read my above post.. I got same sides and it was high blood preasure. Mine kept getting worse regardless of splitting dose


Read it yesteday but forgot it was in this thread  I wonder if there is any effective way to control it. And also wondering if high BP is dangerous having for say 6 weeks..


----------



## Stoke25 (Dec 18, 2012)

Where can I get d-hacks tbol from?


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Stoke25 said:


> Where can I get d-hacks tbol from?


Careful, you are not allowed to ask for sources.


----------



## Stoke25 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry i need to go away and read the rules


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> Read it yesteday but forgot it was in this thread  I wonder if there is any effective way to control it. And also wondering if high BP is dangerous having for say 6 weeks..


 From what I've been reading, taurine is supposed to help with high blood pressure? if you type it into google there's some useful info.


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> From what I've been reading, taurine is supposed to help with high blood pressure? if you type it into google there's some useful info.


Nice one! got a bag in my closet actually, bought it to avoid back pumps on an Anavar cycle last year but didnt need it then.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> Nice one! got a bag in my closet actually, bought it to avoid back pumps on an Anavar cycle last year but didnt need it then.


Start off with at least a couple of grams a day and see if it helps. I've read some on here go as high as 8 grams or so!


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Dazarooni said:


> Start off with at least a couple of grams a day and see if it helps. I've read some on here go as high as 8 grams or so!


Iv been fine so far started on 20th last month 100mg per day no headaches, massive pumps now in gym sometimes painfull ;-) 650mg test pw aswell really starting to see a difference in shape nothing major in strength gains tho


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Iv been fine so far started on 20th last month 100mg per day no headaches, massive pumps now in gym sometimes painfull ;-) 650mg test pw aswell really starting to see a difference in shape nothing major in strength gains tho


Glad to head you're coming along well. I think for many, the strength kicks in around the 3 week mark so you might start noticing a difference soon? Has your weight gone up much?


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Dazarooni said:


> Glad to head you're coming along well. I think for many, the strength kicks in around the 3 week mark so you might start noticing a difference soon? Has your weight gone up much?


I b+c mate so i dont notice huge diff anyway, up around 6lb ish i think mate try not to go too much off scales, defo looking a lot fuller and harder


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

DELxxxBOY said:


> I b+c mate so i dont notice huge diff anyway, up around 6lb ish i think mate try not to go too much off scales, defo looking a lot fuller and harder


So you're happy with the Turinabol so far then? I have received my 4 tubs of D-Hacks and will run 80mg x weeks. I will begin the week after next...


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Dazarooni said:


> So you're happy with the Turinabol so far then? I have received my 4 tubs of D-Hacks and will run 80mg x weeks. I will begin the week after next...


Its spot on mate, iv used wc before at 100mg pd aswell thats also good.. Youl enjoy it mate its good stuff ;-)


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Celery seed extract is good for BP


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Its spot on mate, iv used wc before at 100mg pd aswell thats also good.. Youl enjoy it mate its good stuff ;-)


Excellent, glad to head it! This is my first cycle so hoping to make decent gains over the 8 weeks. It's a bit daunting but I've done a lot of research and don't want the bloat of orals like dbol and want to avoid testosterone based oils due to being acne prone and having suffered with acne in my teens and how it made me feel.

I read good reports on Tbol and as I'm quite lean already (10-12%) I think it would be most suited to me.


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Tbols a good first cycle mate, i stay clear of dbol winny etc cos the hairloss associated.. I use finasteride so test is fine, tried tren ace for 6 weeks just to see what it was like really in the frame of mind that even tho fina wont stop hairloss from it it wudbt be that bad in 6 weeks.. Ended up feelin like a paranoid wreck off it hairloss wasnt as bad as i thought but still wudnt touch the stuff again, my gf is very understanding my use of gear and she said i was very 'distant' haha!! My mate got bad acne from it aswell so im dead set on test, tbol and var for future blasts...










Thats my mates chest off tren e


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

DELxxxBOY said:


> Tbols a good first cycle mate, i stay clear of dbol winny etc cos the hairloss associated.. I use finasteride so test is fine, tried tren ace for 6 weeks just to see what it was like really in the frame of mind that even tho fina wont stop hairloss from it it wudbt be that bad in 6 weeks.. Ended up feelin like a paranoid wreck off it hairloss wasnt as bad as i thought but still wudnt touch the stuff again, my gf is very understanding my use of gear and she said i was very 'distant' haha!! My mate got bad acne from it aswell so im dead set on test, tbol and var for future blasts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch - that looks a bit painful, looks like he was getting cysts?

I don't see myself ever touching oils due to the acne issues I have had in the past and how it made me as a person back then. I still get the odd spot and I think that I'd break out bad if I were to touch testosterone.

How many times have you used Tbol before?


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

He sais he wasnt touching gear again... Txt me yesteday sayin there clearing up so he goin bk on haha!! Never know unless you try mate it may not be as bad as you expect.. This is 3 rd time i think mate always feel good on it..


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

DELxxxBOY said:


> He sais he wasnt touching gear again... Txt me yesteday sayin there clearing up so he goin bk on haha!! Never know unless you try mate it may not be as bad as you expect.. This is 3 rd time i think mate always feel good on it..


ha ha, well hope he doesn't get bad acne like that again!

I'm looking forward to trying it. D-Hacks has a good reputation on here for his orals so looking forward to trying this.

Was your first cycle a Tbol only cycle?


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

He was fine til he tried tren hes used winny, deca, var test in past and no acne... It was test mate my 1st cycle was in 2 minds for ages cos of hairloss issues i finally took the plunge and not looked back, im still careful with doses tho never been over 800mg test pw only thing iv used that accelerated hair loss was tren for those 6 weeks apart from that my hairline isnt much diff to before i started gear to be fair, i use nizoral shampoo aswell..


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

DELxxxBOY said:


> He was fine til he tried tren hes used winny, deca, var test in past and no acne... It was test mate my 1st cycle was in 2 minds for ages cos of hairloss issues i finally took the plunge and not looked back, im still careful with doses tho never been over 800mg test pw only thing iv used that accelerated hair loss was tren for those 6 weeks apart from that my hairline isnt much diff to before i started gear to be fair, i use nizoral shampoo aswell..


At least you're in a position to understand how your body reacts to certain compounds, I just hope I don't get any bad sides with the Tbol! lol


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> At least you're in a position to understand how your body reacts to certain compounds, I just hope I don't get any bad sides with the Tbol! lol


You can get cycle support supplements which have hawthorn berry celery seed extract etc in to help with blood pressure etc im thinking of running dhacks tbol but im going to load up on that first its only £19 for 30 days worth so worth it in my eyes if you dont get any of the blood pressure related sides.. Are you going to do a log?


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

raymondo85 said:


> You can get cycle support supplements which have hawthorn berry celery seed extract etc in to help with blood pressure etc im thinking of running dhacks tbol but im going to load up on that first its only £19 for 30 days worth so worth it in my eyes if you dont get any of the blood pressure related sides.. Are you going to do a log?


 Where's the best place to buy the hawthorn berry celery seed extract? I'm thinking about doing a log, never done one before but as this is my first ever cycle, I'm going to be taking before and after pics anyway and might post them on here. Will be running 80mg x 8 weeks and 3-4 weeks PCT with Nolvadex @ 20mgs per day. What will you be running?


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

jw supplements sells prohormones and 'cycle support' which may help side effects from the tbol..not 100% sure mine would also be my first cycle torn between tbol @ 60mg per day and anavar but think its gonna be tbol (dhacks)


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

raymondo85 said:


> jw supplements sells prohormones and 'cycle support' which may help side effects from the tbol..not 100% sure mine would also be my first cycle torn between tbol @ 60mg per day and anavar but think its gonna be tbol (dhacks)


 Maybe keep the Anavar until summer?


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

yeah maybe so im probably not lean enough for anavar yet anyway i lost alot of muscle being injured for 6 months so only just slowly adding it back on im at 18% body fat at the minute


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

raymondo85 said:


> yeah maybe so im probably not lean enough for anavar yet anyway i lost alot of muscle being injured for 6 months so only just slowly adding it back on im at 18% body fat at the minute


When are you thinking of running the tbol cycle?


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

On it for a bit over 2 weeks now, upped the dose to 100mg, not getting pumps but strenght keeps going up. Might be because of test (although i doubt it fully kicked in yet), or tbol, or the fact that I'm eating like a horse - or all of them. No acne, no hair loss just a constant ****ing non stop ringing in my ears which stops as soon as I stop using it (took my dose at night to verify) but it's worth it. Will probably finish the month blast I was going for unless my bloods tell me otherwise next week.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

thinkinht said:


> On it for a bit over 2 weeks now, upped the dose to 100mg, not getting pumps but strenght keeps going up. Might be because of test (although i doubt it fully kicked in yet), or tbol, or the fact that I'm eating like a horse - or all of them. No acne, no hair loss just a constant ****ing non stop ringing in my ears which stops as soon as I stop using it (took my dose at night to verify) but it's worth it. Will probably finish the month blast I was going for unless my bloods tell me otherwise next week.


I've read a lot of reports of the pumps really kicking in around the 3 week mark and some even describing them as "painful". It's a good sign your strength is going up, I imagine the test will take an extra week or 2 to take effect?


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Dazarooni said:


> I've read a lot of reports of the pumps really kicking in around the 3 week mark and some even describing them as "painful". It's a good sign your strength is going up, I imagine the test will take an extra week or 2 to take effect?


yeah probably, puffiness is here already tho - so ****ing bloated and can't stand adex, tried 1mg and went full on bitch mode, now on 0.25 eod it's a bit better. not helping with all the sodium in my diet (didn't realise how much there was until I calculated it all) cleaning up this **** and should be g2g for the cool part of the blast  .

Btw, on 10g of taurine a day.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

thinkinht said:


> yeah probably, puffiness is here already tho - so ****ing bloated and can't stand adex, tried 1mg and went full on bitch mode, now on 0.25 eod it's a bit better. not helping with all the sodium in my diet (didn't realise how much there was until I calculated it all) cleaning up this **** and should be g2g for the cool part of the blast  .
> 
> Btw, on 10g of taurine a day.


Maybe the large dose of taurine is keeping the tbol pumps at bay?


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Dazarooni said:


> Maybe the large dose of taurine is keeping the tbol pumps at bay?


probably, it's not like I'm actively seeking them


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Anyone had this lab tested? I got some ready to go, once I've used my pro chem tbol.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

thinkinht said:


> probably, it's not like I'm actively seeking them


ha ha, well I hope they don't come on all of a sudden and totally put you off your workouts!


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> Anyone had this lab tested? I got some ready to go, once I've used my pro chem tbol.


The manufacturer sent one of the tabs to that wedinos testing website which many on here are using to test samples of steroids. It came back as Turinabol.


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Anyone had this lab tested? I got some ready to go, once I've used my pro chem tbol.


cant go wrong with dh mate thats why he was missed when he was gone


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> When are you thinking of running the tbol cycle?


in around a month as have work commitments over the next few weekends drinking wise so wont really get chance to start the hawthorn berry to preload as dont usually drink that much so want to be clean for when i start


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

raymondo85 said:


> in around a month as have work commitments over the next few weekends drinking wise so wont really get chance to start the hawthorn berry to preload as dont usually drink that much so want to be clean for when i start


Nice one, I'll probably start in about 10 days, getting nervous already! lol


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> Nice one, I'll probably start in about 10 days, getting nervous already! lol


You going to run something to help with blood pressure? Thats the only thing that i am not so keen on i hate it when im hungover and my blood pressure is up so dont fancy it for 6 weeks lol. Does var cause this as well does anyone know?


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

raymondo85 said:


> You going to run something to help with blood pressure? Thats the only thing that i am not so keen on i hate it when im hungover and my blood pressure is up so dont fancy it for 6 weeks lol. Does var cause this as well does anyone know?


I'll probably start with taurine and see how I go from there. Nothing else at the moment but will cross that bridge if I come to it.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Dazarooni said:


> Nice one, I'll probably start in about 10 days, getting nervous already! lol


Nervous? It's a bit of tbol lol. I swear things are blown way out of proportion on this forum.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> Nervous? It's a bit of tbol lol. I swear things are blown way out of proportion on this forum.


 Yes, a bit nervous. Doesn't matter if it's tbol or tren, it's my first cycle so it's just a natural human reaction.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> Nervous? It's a bit of tbol lol. I swear things are blown way out of proportion on this forum.


Perhaps, but we've all turned ourselves into walking chemical experiments over the years, and thus have become rather psychologically numb to all the hormones we routinely administer ourselves.


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

It's now day 11 on t-bol and I'm feeling like absolute ****. I've had this headache and swollen glands on my neck since wednesday.. Workouts are crap too, like I feel tired all the time and run out of strenght after my first set. My muscles were very nicely pumped after todays workout though, but other than that feeling pretty bad.

Thank god it was not HIV, I went to get a finger pr**k quick test today. Well in theory it would be still possible to test + later but the lady said that the colour was perfectly clear so very unlikely. So either I just have some other kind of virus infection or it's the t-bol sides.

I'll give taurine a go from tomorrow morning, see if it can help to get my BP down.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

I wonder if many others have experienced similar reactions to taking turinabol.


----------



## Dani3l (Dec 12, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> It's now day 11 on t-bol and I'm feeling like absolute ****. I've had this headache and swollen glands on my neck since wednesday.. Workouts are crap too, like I feel tired all the time and run out of strenght after my first set. My muscles were very nicely pumped after todays workout though, but other than that feeling pretty bad.
> 
> Thank god it was not HIV, I went to get a finger pr**k quick test today. Well in theory it would be still possible to test + later but the lady said that the colour was perfectly clear so very unlikely. So either I just have some other kind of virus infection or it's the t-bol sides.
> 
> I'll give taurine a go from tomorrow morning, see if it can help to get my BP down.


Is your appetite bad too? On tbol I don't feel great either so don't really bother with it anymore.


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Dani3l said:


> Is your appetite bad too? On tbol I don't feel great either so don't really bother with it anymore.


Appetite is fine to be honest, always looking forward to my meals. On Sunday I ate a whole pheasant with 0.5kg potatoes + carrots and parsnips. Only issue I've had was with heartburn in the beginnig but I usually take the tabs with meals and don't seem to have this problem anymore.


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Today had half a tea spoon of taurine in the morning and before my leg workout. I felt a little better today, the headaches have decreases and so have the swollen glands, but still feeling lethargic.


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

i would too after a whole pheasant and all them potatoes lol.. I will be trying tbol after the end of the month so hope all goes well and the sides dissappear soon for you


----------



## Dani3l (Dec 12, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> Appetite is fine to be honest, always looking forward to my meals. On Sunday I ate a whole pheasant with 0.5kg potatoes + carrots and parsnips. Only issue I've had was with heartburn in the beginnig but I usually take the tabs with meals and don't seem to have this problem anymore.


My appetite was bad on tbol. Maybe you've just got one of those many bugs that's going about.


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok now it's been about 2 weeks exactly and today the sides / virus seems to have gone away. I've been on taurine now for 2 days, maybe that helped too with the headaches. Today had a great workout, felt like a beast and felt like my biceps were gonna explode. I had insane pumps even in unsual places such as abs. Great stuff!


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> Ok now it's been about 2 weeks exactly and today the sides / virus seems to have gone away. I've been on taurine now for 2 days, maybe that helped too with the headaches. Today had a great workout, felt like a beast and felt like my biceps were gonna explode. I had insane pumps even in unsual places such as abs. Great stuff!


Glad to hear all is going well now, I'm sure a few others had some issues with turinabol at the beginning of their cycles only for things to get a lot better. I start next Tuesday. Has your weight increased much?


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> Glad to hear all is going well now, I'm sure a few others had some issues with turinabol at the beginning of their cycles only for things to get a lot better. I start next Tuesday. Has your weight increased much?


I haven't been looking at my weight recently but trying to lean bulk. I'm eating about 3200 kcal per day at the moment.. should probably eat a little more, since I've gone up to 4000 on my previous bulking cycles, but I want to avoid fat gain this time.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> I haven't been looking at my weight recently but trying to lean bulk. I'm eating about 3200 kcal per day at the moment.. should probably eat a little more, since I've gone up to 4000 on my previous bulking cycles, but I want to avoid fat gain this time.


 I'll be eating 3000-3100 calories on workout days and around maintenance on rest days - 2700 when I begin my turinabol cycle.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Been a few weeks at 100mg ed, weight is up, strength is up, pumps are pretty crazy, feels great. Definitely be using it again


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Quinn92 said:


> Been a few weeks at 100mg ed, weight is up, strength is up, pumps are pretty crazy, feels great. Definitely be using it again


Great stuff!  has your weight increased by much?


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Dazarooni said:


> Great stuff!  has your weight increased by much?


By about 3-4kg, and if I'm being honest my diet has been ****, barely been eating due to a few problems

I'm also using 750mg test a week and 250mg deca week mind you


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds like the D-hacks turinabol is good judging from the reports on this forum. I begin in Turinabol only cycle in 4 days....


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> Sounds like the D-hacks turinabol is good judging from the reports on this forum. I begin in Turinabol only cycle in 4 days....


Yeah man it's good stuff. Sick pumps again today while training chest! even had pumps on my jaws while chewing through 2 steaks tonight lol


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> Yeah man it's good stuff. Sick pumps again today while training chest! even had pumps on my jaws while chewing through 2 steaks tonight lol


You're really whetting my appetite!  and I'm not talking about the steak!

Has anyone commented that you're getting bigger/leaner yet?


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> You're really whetting my appetite!  and I'm not talking about the steak!
> 
> Has anyone commented that you're getting bigger/leaner yet?


Some have, but these were people I hadn't seen for a while. I can see a difference in the mirror definitely, but afterall, it's only been 2 weeks so far! Should have taken some before pictures to compare in 4 weeks..


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> Some have, but these were people I hadn't seen for a while. I can see a difference in the mirror definitely, but afterall, it's only been 2 weeks so far! Should have taken some before pictures to compare in 4 weeks..


Sounds like all is going great! How many weeks you running it for?


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> Sounds like all is going great! How many weeks you running it for?


Not entirely sure yet, but 6-8 depending how I feel after 6 weeks.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> Not entirely sure yet, but 6-8 depending how I feel after 6 weeks.


Nice one, I'm planning for 8 or so but will just take it as it comes.


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Unexpected but nice side effect: increased libido!


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

grizzzly said:


> Yeah man it's good stuff. Sick pumps again today while training chest! even had pumps on my jaws while chewing through 2 steaks tonight lol


Haha!! I ate some of there sweets called pinballs other day my jaw was killin i had to spit them out! Im on 100mg pd and 650 test pw


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

I started my Turinabol only cycle today. Took 40mg at 8am and 40mg at 4pm. Taken on an empty stomach. Should be an interesting 8 weeks ahead...lol


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Swapped over from pro chem tbol to dhacks today


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> I started my Turinabol only cycle today. Took 40mg at 8am and 40mg at 4pm. Taken on an empty stomach. Should be an interesting 8 weeks ahead...lol


no side effects to note then after day one? looking forward to seeing how you do on them


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been using D-Hacks t-bol for a few weeks now and have had no issues at all. The only side effect is increased muscle mass and reduced body fat  . On a serious note I am really enjoying my cycle since I changed to D-Hacks.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dazarooni said:


> I started my Turinabol only cycle today. Took 40mg at 8am and 40mg at 4pm. Taken on an empty stomach. Should be an interesting 8 weeks ahead...lol


You will love the stuff. The gains don't hit all at once but after a few weeks you will start to see some very nice progress.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

raymondo85 said:


> no side effects to note then after day one? looking forward to seeing how you do on them


No side effects at all, whatsoever. had a very tough back and biceps session earlier. How long until the pumps kick in? a week or so?

I've decided to add an extra weights day - so will hit the weights 5 days a week and have 3 cardio sessions. Diet is pretty decent with a few cheat meals at the weekend thrown in. Calories 400 or so above maintenance on workout days, won't count on Sunday as I burn 500 calories for morning cardio then allow myself some pizza and ice cream and some sweets. Monday will be a low calorie day and I don't work out on this day. Will take in around 500 calories below maintenance on this day.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

aad123 said:


> You will love the stuff. The gains don't hit all at once but after a few weeks you will start to see some very nice progress.


You're certainly whetting my appetite! It's a good start that I was able to stomach the 80mg dose on a empty stomach with no issues at all so far.

How are you getting on with your cycle? Still going well?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dazarooni said:


> You're certainly whetting my appetite! It's a good start that I was able to stomach the 80mg dose on a empty stomach with no issues at all so far.
> 
> How are you getting on with your cycle? Still going well?


In responce to the pump question I haven't suffered from and painful pumps myself. I have read about people getting lower back and shin pumps but this has not been a problem for me.

My cycle will be ending in 12 days and it has gone very well. I now have a much clearer picture of how my body reacts to these type of substances and know what to expect for possible future cycles. Not everything has gone exactly to plan but I have learnt a lot about myself along the way.


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

aad123 said:


> In responce to the pump question I haven't suffered from and painful pumps myself. I have read about people getting lower back and shin pumps but this has not been a problem for me.
> 
> My cycle will be ending in 12 days and it has gone very well. I now have a much clearer picture of how my body reacts to these type of substances and know what to expect for possible future cycles. Not everything has gone exactly to plan but I have learnt a lot about myself along the way.


How have your gains been like weight wise?


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

aad123 said:


> In responce to the pump question I haven't suffered from and painful pumps myself. I have read about people getting lower back and shin pumps but this has not been a problem for me.
> 
> My cycle will be ending in 12 days and it has gone very well. I now have a much clearer picture of how my body reacts to these type of substances and know what to expect for possible future cycles. Not everything has gone exactly to plan but I have learnt a lot about myself along the way.


As you're cutting at the moment on Turinabol, would you use this compound in future if looking for a lean bulk?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Weight wise I have gained roughly 3lb in body weight which isn't a great deal but this has been done whilst cutting and my body fat has dropped by around 5% so the real gain in lean body mass will have been well over 10lb.

I would defiantly like to see what could be achieved if my calories are above maintenance. My plan is to get down to 10% body fat then do a 10 week lean bulk cycle. The t-Bol worked well on a diet so should be very good when bulking.


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Weight wise I have gained roughly 3lb in body weight which isn't a great deal but this has been done whilst cutting and my body fat has dropped by around 5% so the real gain in lean body mass will have been well over 10lb.
> 
> I would defiantly like to see what could be achieved if my calories are above maintenance. My plan is to get down to 10% body fat then do a 10 week lean bulk cycle. The t-Bol worked well on a diet so should be very good when bulking.


sounds awesome judging by those figures you have responded excellently. How many calories per day have you been consuming?


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Rav212 said:


> His winstrol is top notch if that helps lol


good to hear i just ordered a load, what did you dose yours at?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Theorist said:


> good to hear i just ordered a load, what did you dose yours at?


Search d hacks winstrol on here I got a log going mate for more detailed Info .... As for dosage I went in the high end at 100mg lol but 50-75mg is more than enough I'd say


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

raymondo85 said:


> sounds awesome judging by those figures you have responded excellently. How many calories per day have you been consuming?


My diet has been changing during the cycle as I have been making adjustments with carbs and fats to get the ideal mix. I also eat differently on training and non training days so its difficult to put an exact figure on the calories. I will have a play on MFP and work out a rough estimate.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Today is my third day on the Turinabol - I did chest and triceps today and it could by my imagination but I was getting quite a pump today...


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Trained legs today and had ridiculous back pumps! After doing stiff leg deadlifts, I wasn't able to walk properly. Had to just sit down somewhere between my exercices.. thank god my rumble roller arrived today, put it to use immediately 

Should I maybe up my taurine intake? Currently taking a total of 5g, half in the morning and half preworkout.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> Trained legs today and had ridiculous back pumps! After doing stiff leg deadlifts, I wasn't able to walk properly. Had to just sit down somewhere between my exercices.. thank god my rumble roller arrived today, put it to use immediately
> 
> Should I maybe up my taurine intake? Currently taking a total of 5g, half in the morning and half preworkout.


Take the 5 grams all for pre workout? That seems to be what many do...


----------



## xelad (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi everyone, just thought i'd chime in on this. I'm Alex, been training solid for just over a year and a half. I've made decent progress so far gaining just under 15kg and now sit in at 86.9KG.

However i have always felt i am slightly underpowered for my size, after trying various different approaches into trying to improve this i decided to opt for a tbol cycle; im running 80mg/day of D-Hacks tbol.

Day 1 - No noticeable changes, slight headache towards the end of the day, struggled to get to sleep (took last tab @ ~5pm).

Day 2 - Slight 'high' sensation throughout the day, chest felt slightly more firm mondays session, considerably tired from lack of sleep so gave the training a miss as it would **** me off having to half **** it, slight headache still nothing major. Struggled to sleep again.

Day 3 - Felt a bit better, no headaches. Done a monster shoulder session feeling boosted in performance but not in strength, probably placebo  . Still tossing and turning in bed, think it has increased my body temperature while trying to sleep....?

Day 4 - Feeling good, done a good arms session and felt pumped! Still no increase in strength but better performance/motivated from the pump. Still struggling to sleep slightly.

Day 5 (Today) - Felt good all day, a weeks lack of sleep slightly catching up but had a good back workout. Stronger in some areas but weaker in others (Pull Ups mainly). Had some almightly Lat and Trap Pumps and felt confident it was starting to make a difference.

I've done upper chest 3 times this week as its an area im seriously lacking and want to sort it out, now i can honestly say that im starting to get a defining line between the upper pecs already (im sure of this i spend a considerable amount of time looking at them in the mirror to be able to tell the difference so suddenly  ).

Now this is my first cycle, ever... So im slightly un-educated in whats good and not good etc. Im not getting these mental back pumps all the time that i've seen people talking about. From my research i have a rough idea that the strength gains are supposed to kick in ~2 weeks in. Im going to weigh myself again monday to document.


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> Take the 5 grams all for pre workout? That seems to be what many do...


Yeah this seems to help quite well, 5g pwo and the pumps arent too bad.

It's now been 4 weeks and I've seen some pretty nice gains. I finally got myself on a reliable scale today and it seems I've gained about 2-3kg of bodyweight. I haven't experienced any strenght gains which is odd as I can clearly see my muscles getting bigger and bigger, but probably explained by the side effects..

For the past 3 weeks I've been feeling really **** honestly. On the second week I was complaining about having swollen glands in my neck, headaches etc but just thought it was a virus. The week after that I just felt really tired all the time and now this week I've been feeling jsut as tired and actually got ill. Maybe the t-bol is causing my immunity system to go really bad? There has been some other people ill at work recently, however normally I rarely get ill, only a few times per year.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As your body increases protein synthesis whilst on cycle the amount of cortisol reduces. This is what allows you to train longer and harder with improved recovery. The immune system is linked to cortisol production very strongly so a reduction in cortisol will have a negative effect on your immune system.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Well this is good news... going to be ordering a few tubs of his tbol next week


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

I am 11 days into my 8 week, 80mg Turinabol cycle.

So far...

Strength is well up. I injured my patellar tendon when squatting some 10 months ago and it took 6+ months to heal. I only start squatting again a few weeks back and 9 days into my cycle I have added a good 4 reps to each set of the hortizontal leg press my gym has. So after blitzing my legs on this, I did some squats and was surprised to be knocking out 120 kgs x 10, 130 x 6, 140 x 5 given how little I have squatted since injury.

I also have a problem with my shoulder and have to avoid certain chest exercises like dips and any barbell work. I dumbbell press a lot and noticed 7 days into my cycle that I was adding 2 extra reps per set.

I started deadlifting again 2 weeks back having not done these for ages. On Thursday past I did 165kgs x 6, 170 x 6 and 175 x 6. I was surprised by this given how long it had been since I last did deadlifts.

So, all in all, surprised with the strength increase and all is going well, no sides really but I noticed that after deadlifts on Thursday past, my tendons near the elbows were sore on both arms. I put this down to the sudden increase in loads I'm doing. I'm taking plenty of omega 3 and glucosamine sulphate.

I've had no problems with pumps.....yet.

Weight last Sunday was 80kgs, will weigh myself tomorrow morning to see what I am. I am eating a little more but all clean apart from a few treats on Sundays.

So far so good, apart from the elbow joints issue. Not even a hint of a headache. Mood is fine and sleeping well. I'm looking forward to today's weight session.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> Yeah this seems to help quite well, 5g pwo and the pumps arent too bad.
> 
> It's now been 4 weeks and I've seen some pretty nice gains. I finally got myself on a reliable scale today and it seems I've gained about 2-3kg of bodyweight. I haven't experienced any strenght gains which is odd as I can clearly see my muscles getting bigger and bigger, but probably explained by the side effects..
> 
> For the past 3 weeks I've been feeling really **** honestly. On the second week I was complaining about having swollen glands in my neck, headaches etc but just thought it was a virus. The week after that I just felt really tired all the time and now this week I've been feeling jsut as tired and actually got ill. Maybe the t-bol is causing my immunity system to go really bad? There has been some other people ill at work recently, however normally I rarely get ill, only a few times per year.


That's a shame you've been feeling crappy, it must be frustrating to say the least! Hope it doesn't get too much for you. Keep us posted!


----------



## xelad (Apr 4, 2014)

Just weighed in again for the weeks gains, and im now sitting at 88.9KG. Give or take a few pounds for food etc id pretty happy with the results so far, just had a good chest workout; lifted 5 kilos heavier on dumbell press and slightly heavier on bench. Its a bit annoying im training on my own now however im pushing it as far as i can. No more sleepless nights and feeling good.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

xelad said:


> Just weighed in again for the weeks gains, and im now sitting at 88.9KG. Give or take a few pounds for food etc id pretty happy with the results so far, just had a good chest workout; lifted 5 kilos heavier on dumbell press and slightly heavier on bench. Its a bit annoying im training on my own now however im pushing it as far as i can. No more sleepless nights and feeling good.


I'm not far ahead of you as I'm 13 days in. No sides, elbow joints are an issue but I've had this problem before when I used to squat a lot. I have the bar quite far down my back and it puts a lot of strain on my joints. As I've only started squatting again recently, I think this is the issue. Real pain in the ****!


----------



## xelad (Apr 4, 2014)

Ive recently lost my driving license so im cycling to the gym instead, the leg pumps trying to get there and back is a ****er lol


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> I'm not far ahead of you as I'm 13 days in. No sides, elbow joints are an issue but I've had this problem before when I used to squat a lot. I have the bar quite far down my back and it puts a lot of strain on my joints. As I've only started squatting again recently, I think this is the issue. Real pain in the ****!


Oh you have knee issues too.. referring to your previous post. I have patellar tendonitis too, used to do squats 6x185kg before but ruined my knees. Now doing pre-exhaust with leg extensions and front squatting with baby weights. Been able to put some size back on my quads but nothing like it used to be!

So far the cycle is going well and got rid of the second illness, wasnt too bad. But this lethargy is so annoying! I feel like falling asleep at work all the time. On the weekend I had 3 hour naps on both days on top of my usual 9h nights sleep! It's a bit silly.

So far positive things I can say:

-muscles looking great, people staring at me like "what is that freak" (Yes, I do go to a commercial gym with close to 0 other gear users  )

-absolutely sick pumps

-gained 3kg on a lean bulk diet

and Negative:

-lethargy

-weak immune system

-no strenght gains, loss of energy usually I end up doing a lot less reps for my last sets which is unusual, perhaps due to the pumps?

-headaches on the first weeks


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> Oh you have knee issues too.. referring to your previous post. I have patellar tendonitis too, used to do squats 6x185kg before but ruined my knees. Now doing pre-exhaust with leg extensions and front squatting with baby weights. Been able to put some size back on my quads but nothing like it used to be!
> 
> So far the cycle is going well and got rid of the second illness, wasnt too bad. But this lethargy is so annoying! I feel like falling asleep at work all the time. On the weekend I had 3 hour naps on both days on top of my usual 9h nights sleep! It's a bit silly.
> 
> ...


 Yes I had patellar tendinitis issues for the best part of 6-7 months. Since then, I haven't been squatting as this is what caused it in the first place. However, the horizontal leg press that my gym has is good and I get to murder my quads without any tendon issues. Recently started squatting again but as mentioned before - this seems to cause issues in my elbow joints. I have a little cold at the moment, nothing major. Strength is good, I think I'm beginning to look even more vascular and I'm a vascular person anyway. No negative issues with the turinabol yet! Weight 5 days after start of Turinabol cycle was 80.7kgs. Weight a week later was 81.3kgs.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's quite interesting ( to me at least ) that we are all taking the same product and experiencing different effects. I have had no issues with pumps, only a few headaches and only had any issues with lethargy for the first few weeks but I did have dizziness and stomach cramps. My strength has increased but only in line with what I would expect during any training cycle and my mood and sex drive have remained fairly steady throughout.


----------



## xelad (Apr 4, 2014)

Yeah i'm also finding this interesting, it seems like D-Hacks Tbol is good, everyone is reporting decent gains. I'm still struggling with sleeping a little bit but its definatley getting better each night. My libido is also completely fine, im eye ****ing everything that moves right now haha


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Did chest last night - strength is well up! Elbow joints were very sore though. No more squatting until this cycle is over.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Ahhhh I was just about to make my order of some tbol after reading all these reviews only to find that DHacks is gone for 4-5 weeks!     just when I wanted to make my order too!!!

Does anyone know of any other labs tbol that is as good as dhacks?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I started off with wildcat and it was fine.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Cheers mate, was it a recent cycle or a while ago?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm 2 days into pct


----------



## xelad (Apr 4, 2014)

Noticing strength gains now, sleepless nights are gone im back into my routine, had some ridiculous lower back pumps doing deadlifts last night. Weighed in at 89.7kg last night so still gaining.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

4 days into pct and no problems. I would say towards the end of my cycle I lost all interest in sex but the last few days things have improved in that area.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

grizzzly said:


> Oh you have knee issues too.. referring to your previous post. I have patellar tendonitis too, used to do squats 6x185kg before but ruined my knees. Now doing pre-exhaust with leg extensions and front squatting with baby weights. Been able to put some size back on my quads but nothing like it used to be!
> 
> So far the cycle is going well and got rid of the second illness, wasnt too bad. But this lethargy is so annoying! I feel like falling asleep at work all the time. On the weekend I had 3 hour naps on both days on top of my usual 9h nights sleep! It's a bit silly.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the log forewarned is forearm and all that ballix good info :beer:


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Just over 3 weeks into cycle. All going well, great pumps, good strength gains and weight has gone up - will weigh in this sunday to see what I'm sitting at. Getting compliments from people in the gym, even from people I've never talked to before in there! lol

I feel rock hard on turinabol.

I've noticed some lower back pumps and some shin pumps but 5 grams of taurine preworkout is sorting this out.

No headaches, no real lethargy, sleeping well, joints are feeling good again. Let's see what the next 5 weeks or so brings.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dazarooni said:


> Just over 3 weeks into cycle. All going well, great pumps, good strength gains and weight has gone up - will weigh in this sunday to see what I'm sitting at. Getting compliments from people in the gym, even from people I've never talked to before in there! lol
> 
> I feel rock hard on turinabol.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it going very well for you.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Sounds like it going very well for you.


Certainly can't complain at the moment... I'm definitely enjoying the turinabol cycle. I feel turinabol suits me as I'm quite lean already and it makes me look even more vascular and really pumped into high heaven lol. I love how hard I feel on it.

How are you getting on with the PCT?

Would you run the Turinabol again based on your experience?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was worried about the pct but so far I have had no problems at all.

I am thinking of doing another cycle once my cut is over and I get my body fat down. A 10 week lean bulk should result in some very nice gains.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

If all continues going well, I'd run this again later in the year. I'd probably leave 11-12 weeks after I finish PCT and then maybe go 100mgs of Turinabol for 8 weeks.

Would you go a higher dose next time?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

60mg worked well this time so I could either stick with that or up it to 80. If the gains are goodat the lower dose then I don't see any reason to go higher and stress the body.


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

aad123 said:


> 60mg worked well this time so I could either stick with that or up it to 80. If the gains are goodat the lower dose then I don't see any reason to go higher and stress the body.


how has the pct gone for you?


----------



## Akita (May 28, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> If all continues going well, I'd run this again later in the year. I'd probably leave 11-12 weeks after I finish PCT and then maybe go 100mgs of Turinabol for 8 weeks.
> 
> Would you go a higher dose next time?


How did your cycle go mate? All go OK the last few weeks?


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Akita said:


> How did your cycle go mate? All go OK the last few weeks?


I cut it to 6 and a half weeks because timing had it that I had just bought a house and I thought it would be best to quit then.

I did about 7-10 days PCT of Nolva and and haven't been at the gym for 3 weeks now due to everything going on with the house. I think I'm around 82 kg at the moment and at the end of my cycle I was around 85.5kg. Strength was really good on the cycle, no real sides apart from a few back pumps. I was feeling a bit lethargic and grumpy towards the end.

All in all, the timing of the house purchase through me off the cycle and it was just one of those things.

I may run another later in the year, will see how it goes.


----------

